# 4 6.5's is all?



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

I have to admit, I am VERY impressed with the stereo my 04 has in it. According to Crutchfield/BestBuy/etc, it only has 4 6.5's.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I think its six, door, rear panel, rear deck.


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

Yep
There are 6.5" in the front doors , 6.5" 2 ways in the rear sides and 6.75" in the rear deck. There is a sub amp in the trunk.
All the info you might vere need here.
http://kb.ls1gto.com/KB/?cNode=8F2X0Y

Glad you like it. I was unimpressed so I matched my trucks system speakers and added mb quartz. They do sound good but like most everyone they are silent alot so I can enjoy the music of the motor.
Cheers
Blue


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks!!!
It sounds awesome!!!

I didn't have to pull anything out, just pull my carpet down alittle bit and reach around it.

I have it around 75-80%, hopefully it won't burn it out.


----------

